
Buzzfeed Laying Off 100 Employees in US, Reports IPO Delay, Revenue Shortfall - justboxing
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/buzzfeed-layoffs-restructuring.html
======
wcfields
That sucks, they were doing gangbusters earlier in the year, rumors of them
buying a downtown LA building even.

Two of my friends in the video department got the axe because of this.

~~~
justboxing
Yeah I thought they were killing it too, with click-baity viral posts and
affiliate links in many sections. But it seems like the Ad Team is also
getting restructured.

